# Wild baby bunny in the window well!



## trishcamp (Jun 11, 2011)

Morning. I can't imagine this little guy being able to get out of there himself--it's at least 2 feet deep. I don't know how long he's been down there or if his mother is coming to feed him. 

Is there something growing in my yard (or fridge) that I should put down there in case it's hungry? Tried to scoop him out but he went into a crack to hide.

Looks like he's fairly well developed, from what I just read and could survive on his own. I just don't want him starving to death down there.

Thanks for any suggestions!
Trish


----------



## EileenH (Jun 11, 2011)

Get a net and scoop him out. A simple net like a butterfly netthat are found easily now in most pharmacies will do the trick. I've used those cheap nets to scoop ducklings out of a sewar 6 feet down. Your arm is probably two feet, the length of the net is like two feet, it is long enough to reach the rabbit.

Feeding him won't help, he can't live down there;scoop him up and let him go! Easy peasy:biggrin:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jun 11, 2011)

Can you put a box or something for him to jump on so then he can the jump out? I'd try parsley, clover, dandylion leaves (most lawns have them:biggrin2 for him to eat.

Good Luck

Susanray:


----------



## Azerane (Jun 11, 2011)

I like Soooska's idea, if it hides in a crack every time you reach in to scoop it out, try putting a box or some other thing in there so that it can jump out in stages. Then I guess you just have to wait and see..


----------



## EileenH (Jun 12, 2011)

When I had/have to get ducklings out of sewar drains, there are tunnels that they can run into and hide. I take twonets with me (and a friend). I have the friendtake the other net & drape it down by the tunnel (which would be your crack)and the animals run away from that area. You can then usually net them from where they are. It takes patience but it's always been successful. 

Also, two feet is not that deep. if the crack doesn't go anywhere, can you hop down in to the well? I just had to climb down a 20' embankment to get a snapping turtle and go in, as the turtle was about 20 lbs and no way could any net support her.

Hopefully there will be a status post..


----------



## EileenH (Jun 12, 2011)

When I had/have to get ducklings out of sewar drains, there are tunnels that they can run into and hide. I take twonets with me (and a friend). I have the friendtake the other net & drape it down by the tunnel (which would be your crack)and the animals run away from that area. You can then usually net them from where they are. It takes patience but it's always been successful. 

Also, two feet is not that deep. if the crack doesn't go anywhere, can you hop down in to the well? I just had to climb down a 20' embankment to get a snapping turtle and go in, as the turtle was about 20 lbs and no way could any net support her.

Hopefully there will be a status post..


----------



## trishcamp (Jun 12, 2011)

He'd jumped up onto the window sill last evening, so I figured he could jump about a foot. I put a step stool down there last night--that should give him enough height to jump out. Haven't seen him yet today, he may be chillin' under the step stool or back in his crevice.  So, I left some greens on the windowsill to see if he's still there. Since I was out there most of the morning, I decided to come inside to give him a break.

Trish

Thanks to everyone who took the time to offer great suggestions! I'll definitely be back to post an update!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 12, 2011)

ray: was gonna suggest boxes and a ramp. Hepefully it's resolved and the bunny is fine.


----------



## trishcamp (Jun 12, 2011)

Spit! Just checked. Some of the greens are gone. OK, my stool isn't tall enough then. Heading downstairs to look for boxes that I can build something--I'm afraid a ramp would be too steep.


----------



## Rabbit Hero (Jun 12, 2011)

Although I don't know the size, I once had a similar situation at my parents house. We used a ramp to get them out. perhaps if it has enough traction the little guy wont care about the steepness?


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 12, 2011)

Could always put a box with a ramp on it so the ramp doesn't have to be so steep.


----------



## trishcamp (Jun 13, 2011)

Made the ramp last evening with an old fashioned window screen (metal slats on one side, screen on the other), from the window sill to "freedom", so it's not too steep. Left it screen side up for traction & put field greens on it to tempt him up. Waiting for the sun to come up to take a look. Fingers crossed. Never saw him at all yesterday, it was so hot he was staying in the crevice.


----------



## Sweetie (Jun 13, 2011)

I hope that the little bunny gets out safely and will remember this for the rest of its life. Good job helping this bunny!


----------



## Must_Love_Pets (Jun 13, 2011)

ray:


----------



## EileenH (Jun 13, 2011)

He's been in there a few days now; can't you just go in, scoop him up and let him go? Use a towel; it's only 24 inches down.....


----------



## trishcamp (Jun 13, 2011)

Problem is that he hides in the crevice--I believe it connects to the neighbors window well. And I can't get himout of there. 

I'm thinking that he's probably taken the ramp to freedom at this point. I'm not seeing any new disturbance to the food I left for him. 



I'm watching.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jun 13, 2011)

I'd put out peanuts or a piece of apple. 

When i lived in a house i use to feed the wild bunnies. They loved apples and peanuts.

Susan


----------



## Must_Love_Pets (Jun 14, 2011)

See anything today?


----------

